# A quick question!



## Vahtlakanee (Feb 1, 2014)

This is not certain at all, but if comissions opened up this summer for songs would anyone be interested? I know FA is mostly a digital art place but I'm wondering if there is room for music comissions too. The price is being talked over right now but we think it would start at $10 a song. What do you guys think? Sound cool?

(p.s. The song topic is up to you. It doesn't have to be furry related)


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah man, that sounds great! unfortunetly this is the wrong spot dude. go post this on the black market forum and wait for it to be aproved, this will get taken down by then


----------



## Vahtlakanee (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I see it got moved already! Oops! >_<


----------



## Xioneer (Feb 3, 2014)

Hells yes interested!

I'm working on the Script for a 300-500pg Graphic Novel/Comic Series and always write Lyrics for the Soundtracks to all my major projects. Print isn't exactly conducive to an OST, but I plan to Commission/accept Donations of Music for a "Music from and Inspired by" Album to be Released with the full collection of the Series when it finally goes to Print. Especially if I choose to Pre-sell copies via Indiegogo or Offbeatr...

Themes for the Main and most important Supporting Characters, Action/Scene/Locale Themes. Plus all of the Themesongs. It will probably take several CDs per set to include all of the Music I would like to, in the end.

Anyway, $10 seems eye-poppingly cheap. Your business, but a buck per second of finished material seems like the ticket, especially for any complexity. I hate to see peeps undervalue their skills. Then again, for work on a major scale, I tend to only work with the cheaper Artists...

Good luck! While it's true the fuzzies tend to shell out quickest and in highest amounts for porn, I for one choose to believe a good piece of Music is worth far more. Porn is for the libido. Music is for the Soul. Hopefully the Soul is hungrier and more worth the feeding...


----------

